# SS 12.03.22 - Bizet - "Roma" Symphony



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:
*
Georges Bizet (1838-1875)*

*Symphony in C major "Roma"*

I. Andante tranquillo - Allegro agitato
II. Scherzo - Allegretto vivace
III. Andante molto
IV. Allegro vivacissimo (Carneval)

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

We'll take a trip to Italy this week with Georges Bizet and his Roma Symphony. Bizet revised the work many times and the final version took 11 years before he was satisfied with the work around 1871. The work first had program titles and then Bizet assigned an Italian city for each movement (Rome, Venice, Florence and Naples) before settling only on Rome and capturing his memories there through his beautiful music. Breezy and lyrical there are many recordings but shamefully not as many from major orchestras. Robert Benzi and the Orchestra de Bordeaux Aquitaine is below. I will also listen to the now-out-of-print Erato recording with Jean-Claude Casadesus and the Orchestre National de Lille which Naxos licensed and removed the Symphony for his Te Deum.


----------



## Xenophiliu (Jan 2, 2022)

Fun! I will pull out...










CBSO - Louis Fremaux (1974)

For listening tomorrow.


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

My choice


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Mika said:


> View attachment 164719
> 
> My choice


And I shall join you with the same


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

This one for me too.



Mika said:


> View attachment 164719
> 
> My choice


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

I'm with Jarvi for this.


----------



## HerbertNorman (Jan 9, 2020)

I'm listening to this one, Sunday noon


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

2:50~3:15 some cool chromatic acrobatics (albeit typical for a late 19th century symphony) grabs my attention


----------

